# An alle Mountainbiker im Raum Hannover, Hameln u. Minden! Unbedingt lesen!



## insider (8. März 2002)

Hallo Mountainbiker in Norddeutschland, 

viele von euch waren sicher schon einmal im Weserbergland, 
Süntel oder Deister mit dem MTB unterwegs. Haben ordentlich 
den Berg hochgepumt und sich an der spitzenmäßigen Ausblicken 
vom Hohenstein, Luhdener Klippenturm oder Annaturm erfreut. 

Wenn es nach dem Willen der Landesregierung Niedersachsen und einer Lobby der Baustoffindustrie geht, soll uns dieses Vergnügen an der Natur vermiest werden. 

Es gibt momentan Anstregungen dieser Parteien 7 Berge im Weserbergland und im Süntel, mit oberster Priorität das Dachtelfeld, der Baustoffindustrie zu opfern und abzubauen. 

Es soll damit jeder Berg der Weserkette zwischen Süntel und Nordrhein-Westfälischer Landesgrenze weggesprengt werden  zum Vorteil der Steinbruchindustrie, zum Nachteil von Natur und Landschaft in unserer Heimat. 

Wir Mountainbiker sollten NEIN sagen, zu diesem Plan! 

Evtl. kennt ihr das riesen Loch bei Langenfeld oder Steinbergen 
und die anderen Abbaustellen im Wesergebirge. 
Alles Mondlandschaften und die Natur ist für immer zerstört. Das 
Wesergebirge ist durch diesen Abbau sowieso schon stark geschädigt. 
Und es soll weitergehen! 

Im Moment laufen Protestaktionen verschiedener Parteien und 
Organisationen an. 

Als Mountainbiker in Norddeutschland sollten auch wir gegen das Vorhaben protestieren, uns die letzten (wenigen) Hügel wegnehmen zu lassen. Wenn das Gebiet erst eingezäunt ist, eine Straße gebaut wurde und die Bagger kommen, ist es zu spät. 

Bitte schreibt eure Meinung zu dem Thema an: 

Niedersächsisches Umweltministerium 
Minister 
Herr Wolfgang Jüttner 
Archivstrasse 2 
30169 Hannnover 
Tel: 0511/120-3301/02 Fax: 0511/120-3199 
[email protected] 
http://www.mu.niedersachsen.de 


Bitte schickt die mail an alle weiter die ihr kennt, damit möglichst 
viele davon erfahren. 

Weitere Informationen gibt es bei den" Schaumburger Freunde 
für den Erhalt des Wesergebirges" in Rinteln. 

Ich bin selbst oft mit dem MTB in dem Gebiet unterwegs und ich 
zähl auf euch. 

MfG 
Kai


----------



## Pan (8. März 2002)

Also, wer die Gegend ums Dachtelfeld kennt, kann nur zu dem Schluß kommen, dass "die da oben" mal wieder nen kompletten Sockenschuß haben - Naturschutzgebiet, in dem Du nicht mal frei klettern kannst (Hohenstein), aber keine 5km weiter herrlichsten Buchenwald dem schnöden Mammon opfern!!!! 

Kann mich Kai nur anschließen: Steht auf, wenn ihr Biker seid!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (8. März 2002)

Achso, Mittwoch nachmittag haben wir mit etwa 300 Leuten auf dem Dachtelfeld gegen diese Entscheidung demonstriert.

Die Landesregierung hat ihre für diese Woche geplante Entscheidung zunächst auf Anfang April (glaube neunter) verschoben.

Noch ist es nicht zu spät!!!


----------



## foxi (9. März 2002)

Bin dabei die tikken wohl nicht ganz richtig, lasst uns auf die Berrikaden gehen


----------



## Hattrick (9. März 2002)

Kleine Berichte davon habe ich bereits der Presse entnommen. Erstaunlich wie ruhig sich die Presse, Jägersleut, Wandervereine, NABUS, Greenpeace etc. verhalten. Ist da etwa "Schweigegeld" (wäre ja nichts neues) im Spiel ?
Ich schreibe dem"Baustoffbeschaffungs-Minister" einmal einen offenes Mail (evtl. im Forum veröffentlichen?). Notfalls gibt es eine "e-mail-Bombe."
Auf geht es !


----------



## insider (10. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Notfalls gibt es eine "e-mail-Bombe."
> Auf geht es ! *




Hi,

besser keine "e-mail Bombe", da sonst evtl. die
Adresse dicht gemacht wird und andere ihre Meinung
nicht sagen können.

Lieber in der mail ne Meinungsbombe platzen lassen! )


MfG
kai


----------



## Bischi (10. März 2002)

hallo zusammen...

habe eben folgenden Brief aus meinem Postfach geholt...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo zusammen!

es wäre schön, wenn ihr die Deister-Trails aus eurem Programm rausnehmen würdet, weil wir langsam Probleme mit dem Förster kriegen, was irgendwann in einem Verbot des Bikens enden könnte.Es werden schlicht weg zuviele, die jedes Wochenende zu uns in den Deister kommen.Das es in unser aller Interesse liegt,dass diese Trails auch weiterhin bestehen, ist glaube ich klar.Wenn ihr die Deistertrails aus eurem Programm rausnehmt, könnte dies dazu beitragen, dass deren Bekanntheit nicht noch mehr gesteigert wird.

Auf die Zukunft der Deistertrails,


 (Absender entfernt)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*JA WAS DENN NUN ?* 

Soll ich jetzt für die Erhaltung des Deisters kämpfen damit eine kleine Minderheit von Lokalhelden da Ihren Spass haben können oder wie ? Ich persönlich... ähmmm...   tja..   wie sag´ ichs...  kann dieses Vorhaben natürlich auch nicht für gut befinden...   aber warum soll ich mir einerseits die Arbeit machen für ein Revier zu kämpfen was ich andereseits ja nicht betreten bzw. anderen Bikern schmackhaft machen darf 


mfg, Bischi


----------



## Quen (10. März 2002)

Ich denke wenn ihr nicht jedes WE mit 10 Leuten über die Trails rockt ist alles im grünen Bereich...

Ist klar das ne 4-Personen-Gruppe nicht soviel "Aufsehen erregt" wie ne Mega-Große Horde...

Und in den Augen der Wanderer/Förster machen halt gerade die großen Gruppen alles kaputt (auch wenn wir wissen das wir nichts zerstören - wenn ich mir hingegen die Spuren der Forstarbeitet ansehe  ).

Vorschlag: ab und zu ne große Gruppe ist ok. Vielleicht sollte man in Zukunft auch zwei Gruppen draus machen (die schnellen und die langsamen, ne Bischi  ) oder man weicht halt häufiger mal auf Süntel oder Harz aus...

68 km heute!!!


----------



## momme (10. März 2002)

hay bischi!

weiss auch keine lösung! kann aber bestätigen, dass der förster sich im deister gerade arg hyperaktiv gibt! aber so lange der wald in dieser art und weise wie momentan üblich komerziell genutzt wird (holzklau), gebe ich ungefähr mein restliches dm-kleingeld auf das vorurteil, dass mtbler den wald schrotten würden! ich plädiere dafür, dass du die trail-hinweise auf deiner site lässt!

momme!


----------



## Quen (10. März 2002)

Ich wüsste auch nicht wo das Prob liegt, vielleicht haben sich in letzter Zeit einige daneben benommen? Kann ja sein...

Jedenfalls sieht der Deister auf Grund der Forstarbeiten unter aller Sau aus, sehr schade was dort von den Arbeitern angerichtet wurde.

Bin ein wenig besorgt wo das noch hinführen soll  Na ja, hoffen wir das beste...


----------



## Pan (11. März 2002)

Probleme mit dem Förster???  Wer bitteschön sind denn "wir"???

Also, ich bike nun schon einige Jährchen im Deister und hatte noch nie Probs mit Förstern!!!

Und "zu *uns* in den Deister" kommen??? Wie, gehört der Deister ihm und seiner Gruppe??? Wenn ja, wer ist das???

Und mit wem ich bei *mir* im Deister bike, suche ich mir immer noch selber aus!!!

Und solange wir uns (wie am Sonntag) auf Forst- und Wanderwegen bewegen, keinen Müll im Wald zurücklassen und uns auch sonst wie immer rücksichtsvoll verhalten, sehe ich auch in Zukunft kein Problem!!!

Vielleicht ist besagter Autor aber auch einer von jenen Großstädtern, die mal eben am WE raus aus der *ihrer*City Hannover wollen und im Wald über Gebühr für ihr persönliches Vergnügen den Wald umbuddeln. Anders kann ich mir eine Konfrontation mit der Forstverwaltung nicht erklären...

Soll er doch daheim inner Eilenriede biken...

Natürlich bleibts auf Deiner HP!!!!

Glaub´ ich spinne!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (11. März 2002)

Original geschrieben von Pan *Probleme mit dem Förster???  Wer bitteschön sind denn "wir"???

Also, ich bike nun schon einige Jährchen im Deister und hatte noch nie Probs mit Förstern!!!

Und "zu uns in den Deister" kommen??? Wie, gehört der Deister ihm und seiner Gruppe??? Wenn ja, wer ist das???

Und mit wem ich bei mir im Deister bike, suche ich mir immer noch selber aus!!!
------
Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Stress mit den hiesigen Förstern sind mir gänzlich unbekannt, ausser Hundehalter die nicht auf ihre Vierbeiner aufpassen, im Wald ist übrigens das ganze Jahr Leinenzwang. Im Deister gibt es, was dem aufmerksamen Leser nicht verwundert, nicht DEN Förster sondern mehrere des Berufsstandes. Wer hat denn mit welchem Förster welchen Ärger ? Vielleicht ist das in dem Fall ja auch begründet.

Ich fahre folglich weiter (allein, zu zweit, mit Freunden) im Staatsforst Deister und lasse mir das nicht durch irgendwelche anonymen Möchtegernmoralprediger madig machen. Also lieber "Verfasser": gebe Dich zu erkennen und achte darauf dass Du Witzbold im Deister immer schön an der Leine gehst.
Selbstverständlich bleiben die Berichte da wo sie sind.*


----------



## Pan (14. März 2002)

Mindestens eine Verschnaufpause haben die Naturschützer für das Dachtelfeld erreicht!!!

Hier der entsprechende Text aus einer Lokalzeitung:


"Vorerst kein Gesteinsabbau am Dachtelfeld 

 Kreis Schaumburg. Das Dachtelfeld bleibt vorerst von Gesteinsabbau verschont. Die Staatskanzlei will die Fläche im Süntel im neuen Landesraumordnungsprogramm (LROP) nicht mehr als Rohstoffgebiet ausweisen. Zunächst sollen die Konflikte um den Gesteinsabbau im Weserbergland in einem Mediationsverfahren entschärft werden. 


Nach einem Gespräch im Landtag, an dem die Abgeordneten Klaus Nolting, Wolfgang Schultze und Ulrich Watermann (SPD) sowie ein Staatssekretär der Staatskanzlei teilgenommen haben, ist die Entscheidung am Mittwoch gefallen: Das Dachtelfeld wird als Rohstoffgebiet ersatzlos aus dem LROP-Entwurf gestrichen. Wie Innenminister Heiner Bartling bestätigte, werde die Staatskanzlei mit einer entsprechenden Vorlage ins Kabinett gehen, das über die Neuauflage des LROP entscheidet.
Ministerpräsident Sigmar Gabriel hat  *offenbar nicht unbeeindruckt von den massiven Protesten*  persönlich auf die Bremse getreten, will zunächst ein Schlichtungsverfahren durchführen. Dieses habe das Ziel, die widerstreitenden Interessen beim Gesteinsabbau im Wesergebirge zu einem verträglichen Ausgleich zu führen, wie es in einer Presseerklärung der Staatskanzlei heißt. Bis zum Abschluss des Verfahrens soll es keine Neufestlegung eines Vorranggebietes im Dachtelfeld und Wesergebirge geben.
Eine grundsätzliche Absage erteilt die Staatskanzlei weiterem Gesteinsabbau im Wesergebirge damit nicht. Auch Bartling betont, dass die Fläche nur aus der aktuellen Fortschreibung des LROP entfernt werde  langfristigen Schutz bedeute dies nicht. Auch künftig werde sich in Niedersachsen eine Gleichverteilung der Belastungen durch Bodenabbau nicht realisieren lassen, erklärt die Staatskanzlei.
Die Schaumburger Initiative zum Schutz der Weserberge begrüßte die Entscheidung als Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Die Unterschriftenaktion gegen Gesteinsabbau aber läuft weiter."


----------



## insider (15. März 2002)

Hallo!

Wie schon bei PAN zu lesen, hat sich der Protest gelohnt.
Das Dachtelfeld/Süntel ist erstmal aus den Abbauplänen raus.

Die Aktionen gegen weiteren Abbau im Wesergebirge laufen
aber weiter!!!

MfG


----------



## insider (25. März 2002)

Hallo!

Infos jetzt auch im Internet unter:

www.weserberge.de

Und am 7. April 2002 gibt es einen Sternmarsch zum Dachtelfeld.
Da kann man bestimmt auch eine Sternfahrt draus
machen!

MfG


----------

